# Storm-trooping



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey guys. Figured this would be a good place to start. I plan on whats known as 'storm-trooping' my Cruze Eco. Its white and soon to be black rims and tint, hence the look like a storm trooper. Let me know your thoughts. I should be blacking the rims out this week with some Plasti-dip and the tint will come later. I will also do the emblems while im at it to complete the overall look. 

But give me some thoughts on the plasti-dip aspect. I have seen a few people do it on their black LTZ's and I just think, being a 21 year old male, that the chrome spoke overload on the Eco's could be refreshed with some black! I plan on doing it the more efficient and professional way and removing the wheels from the vehicle in order to reach the back sides.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

carbon419 said:


> Hey guys. Figured this would be a good place to start. I plan on whats known as 'storm-trooping' my Cruze Eco. Its white and soon to be black rims and tint, hence the look like a storm trooper. Let me know your thoughts. I should be blacking the rims out this week with some Plasti-dip and the tint will come later. I will also do the emblems while im at it to complete the overall look.
> 
> But give me some thoughts on the plasti-dip aspect. I have seen a few people do it on their black LTZ's and I just think, being a 21 year old male, that the chrome spoke overload on the Eco's could be refreshed with some black! I plan on doing it the more efficient and professional way and removing the wheels from the vehicle in order to reach the back sides.


Hey there! Welcome to CruzeTalk! You should create a thread in the intro section to introduce yourself. 

It's funny you say this, because you wouldn't be the first or only one. Here's the other guy's thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/7785-stormtrooper-cruze.html

To be clear, the wheels on the Eco aren't chrome; they're polished aluminum. Chrome is heavy, and doesn't bond well to aluminum over time, causing peeling. They're actually very special wheels. Unlike the other alloys that are on the other Cruze trims, the Cruze Eco's 17" wheels are forged aluminum and are as a whole 21lbs lighter than the 16" rims on the 1LT.


----------



## carbon419 (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha. Nice, I guess I should have searched storm trooper. And yea, my mistake on the wheels. I remember that being a big deal with going with the Eco. That and having the option of a manual w/o the spare tire too. I should have pics up this week though.


----------

